# matrix mass gain



## danp83 (Oct 16, 2011)

just wondered if anyone knows hoe much sugar is in a serving of this, it says 96g of carbs but doesnt say how much of it is sugar


----------



## johnthemuscle69 (Dec 11, 2011)

I had problems with things like this because of my diabetes. Continually checking products that have too much or too little sugar. Bringing this into the regular eating and testing your blood halfway through a workout are as annoying as hell. This helped me alot, my workouts are going really well thanks to this:

http://8b9a1bvet51m3n6ddgu-zu4w4a.hop.clickbank.net/


----------



## Vibora (Sep 30, 2007)

Out of curiosity, why do you need to know how much of it is sugar?


----------

